# What's it like to live in Alberta?



## terri (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi there,

My boyfriend and I would love you to move to Canada in the next few years.
We like the look of Alberta and would like to know what it's like to live there? Information about all areas would be useful. It would be useful if we could have information about employment, crime, community spirit, cost of living etc.

Many thanks,
Terri


----------

